What's your favorite free game that runs on Linux, and teaches you something? - scorecard
======
scorecard
To learn auto racing or acrobatic flying, there's the esports for engineers
package of classic PC simulation games:
[https://github.com/bencaddigan/esports-for-
engineers](https://github.com/bencaddigan/esports-for-engineers)

------
jolmg
I was recently learning to play go using gnugo[1].

[1] [https://www.gnu.org/software/gnugo/](https://www.gnu.org/software/gnugo/)

~~~
scorecard
The book "Deep Learning and the game of Go" from Manning walks you through the
process of building an AlphaGo clone using python and standard machine
learning libraries.

[https://github.com/maxpumperla/deep_learning_and_the_game_of...](https://github.com/maxpumperla/deep_learning_and_the_game_of_go)

Play a demo Go bot developed in the book here:
[https://www.badukai.com/demos/static/play_predict_19.html](https://www.badukai.com/demos/static/play_predict_19.html)

------
scorecard
to learn contract bridge, I find the bcalc single/double dummy solver bcalc
useful:
[http://bcalc.w8.pl/index.php?lang=en&topic=download](http://bcalc.w8.pl/index.php?lang=en&topic=download)

also good is the freeware bride program Wbridge5, which has won several world
computer bridge championships. It is a Windows program, but runs fine on linux
with the wine emulation layer. (I've run it on fedora 30, debian 10 and ubuntu
19.10)

------
scorecard
to learn chess, there's scid and the stockfish engine included in distros such
as debian and ubuntu.

There's also the lc0 engine, which is the open source version of the mighty
Deep Mind AlphaZero chess engine - linux installation instructions for lc0 are
here:
[https://github.com/LeelaChessZero/lc0/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/LeelaChessZero/lc0/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
s1t5
Also shoutout to lichess.org which is by far the best platform to play chess
on and is completely free.

~~~
lberk
Free as in speech[0] and beer too!

[0] - [https://github.com/lichess-org](https://github.com/lichess-org)

